# Angel+Kochguide



## busaku (16. Juli 2007)

Heyho..

hier sind 2 koch- & angelguides, die mir sehr beim skillen geholfen haben:

0-300

300-375

danke für diese super guides!

mfg 

busa


----------



## scrapid (18. Juli 2007)

busaku schrieb:


> Heyho..
> 
> hier sind 2 koch- & angelguides, die mir sehr beim skillen geholfen haben:
> 
> ...



Das is nur für ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebsil (20. Juli 2007)

Sehr schöne und nützliche Anleitung. Grosses Lob!

Info für die Horde: Durchlesen.. nicht jammern!


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (16. August 2007)

scrapid schrieb:


> Das is nur für ally




bin ally  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yallda (26. August 2007)

Für alle die zu faul zum lesen und Horde sind: 

http://www.think-strange.de/imbablog/guide...angeln-bis-300/

Hier der Guide für die Horde

HF


----------



## aSak (27. August 2007)

Yallda schrieb:


> Für alle die zu faul zum lesen und Horde sind:
> 
> http://www.think-strange.de/imbablog/guide...angeln-bis-300/
> 
> ...



Ich wurde verlinkt, ist ja nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Guides unterscheiden sich übrigens in erster Linie nur bis 225, danach verhält es sich nur mit den Rezepten (bzw den Orten wo man sie kaufen kann) ein wenig anders. Ab 300 ist eh alles egal - auch wenn ich diesen Guide sicherlich auch noch schreibe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Dank für das Lob und ich hoffe auf ein paar Besucher meines Blogs.

aSak
http://www.epixxloot.de


----------

